

Apple drops 'Jew or not Jew' app in France - sambeau
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-14926601

======
DerekL
Reminds me of the Saturday Night Live game show parody "Jew, Not a Jew". The
host would name a celebrity, and the contestant would have to answer "Jew" or
"not a Jew".

